# Dish Channel Lists



## andyf (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Guys! I came back. I was kinda disappointed with the Dish channel charts. Firstly, local channels don't seems to be detailed anywhere. What I was looking for was which side sats my independant locals were on, but none of the charts seem to show that.

I know I can go look for swiki charts, but since I was here I thought maybe you'd have them and I don't have the swiki URL handy.

Just another suggestion from a new guy!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for coming back! The chart you are looking for is here: http://echostar.swiki.net/52 We don't have the locals chart available because Tony does such an excellent job over at swiki that there was no reason for us to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about that Andy but Tony does a much better job then I could ever do that. Plus I dont have the time get the info on the hundreads of local channels between the 2 providers


----------



## andyf (Apr 23, 2002)

Yeah! That's the chart. Can't you link to it on the front page?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

hmmm... There used to be a link to it, but its not there now


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I don't know what happened to the link. I guess I will fix that.


----------

